# Anyone else jump from job to job?



## theflame (Apr 12, 2014)

I've never been given the chance to advance at any place I have worked. I am nearing 30 and have never had a full time job. For most of my life I have dedicated my time to non-profit organizations and for three years I literally worked for less than peanut pay. They didn't give me a full time opportunity volunteering either with benefits.

This makes me upset. Is there anyone else who had this happen to them that they just aren't lucky like me and how do you deal with the situation?

My area is known for the manufacturing business so they won't have jobs in my field. People keep telling me to move to California for a decent job but I don't want to have to move. I wouldn't say I like living here but I know the area and I don't want to move just for the same bad things to happen to a new area that is happening here.

I went out of my way literally, walked the extra mile to show work places I will do whatever it takes to be there every day. I walked 3 hours in the blizzard for the first two days, still stood on my feet for ten hours producing top quality work, after that and they never hired me in. I'm just tired of putting in the extra effort only for it to mean nothing. It always gets me how people seem to know who to fire after one or two weeks at being at a company, yet they can't determine who to hire permanently in one to two weeks. They also wait longer than the three month trial period to hire people in.

What would you do? Give up on applying for jobs or start your own company? I have always wanted to start my own company, it's just that, I don't have the marketing skills to get my products heard. I want to become a full time writer but right now I need a side job, too. I like to write about any topic I can think of so that everyone can enjoy a little bit of my writings, but my main topics are romance, erotica, and non-fiction topics.

I'm just tired of being so unappreciated no matter where I work and I hate not being able to talk to co-workers because they say you shouldn't always trust anyone at work and I'm just tired of having to always watch my back at work because people think it's a game to sabotage others when we're all there for a purpose to earn a paycheck.

Is it this bad anywhere else? Maybe I do need to move.


----------



## WinterFox (Sep 19, 2013)

I think we are in the same situation, I gave my all to my job but I wasn't appreciated at my job and I get yelled at every day by people at my job. I was thinking this probably happens because we aren't in the right career field for us?
Maybe our talents is in somewhere else, and the job that we are in doesn't match our skills and talents which is why we are feeling unhappy.

I remembered one of my teachers told me before, "Always follow your heart..."
I think what my teacher said is true, especially when it involves important life decisions such as career or relationship, you need to figure out what your heart wants and follow your heart.


----------



## theflame (Apr 12, 2014)

WinterFox said:


> I think we are in the same situation, I gave my all to my job but I wasn't appreciated at my job and I get yelled at every day by people at my job. I was thinking this probably happens because we aren't in the right career field for us?
> Maybe our talents is in somewhere else, and the job that we are in doesn't match our skills and talents which is why we are feeling unhappy.
> 
> I remembered one of my teachers told me before, "Always follow your heart..."
> I think what my teacher said is true, especially when it involves important life decisions such as career or relationship, you need to figure out what your heart wants and follow your heart.


Also for the manufacturing business, I was talking with some black friends of mine yesterday. They tell me every Asian they know is an entrepreneur and they're wondering what I'm doing in a factory with a Bachelor's degree.  They said when it comes to factories, temps/factories will never hire me in because they don't want someone who looks like she's from a foreign country to take over and do better.

I think this is true in the factory business, that's why they'll never hire me in no matter how well I do. I honestly don't know what more they're looking for. The bosses kept telling me they wanted to measure everyone to my standards. They wonder why I can do so much in so little time and no one else has matched my quality. It's because I don't stand around and let time drag.

Given such compliments saying I was the best temp in all of the temps they've ever had, I don't know why they don't want to hire me. It's always their loss, not mine, so I don't know who they're trying to play. I always think that they know I can do better than settle at their jobs maybe that's why they'll never hire me in because they know I'm not meant for the factory.

For me, a job is a job to me right now no matter what it is. I ultimately want to be a full time book writer! Right now I have to have some weekly income coming in no matter what it is because I can't get my own business started without that.


----------



## ancientone (Apr 7, 2013)

@thelostxin

I have no idea what your degree is in. None. I don't know what you want to do long term either. I agree that following your heart is important there's a great amount of satisfaction there. 

But honestly in my opinion there is some merit to staying some place for some time. I examine resumes all the time, and one of the first things that I look at before I even get into personal assessments and fit is job history. The reason being is that I am someone that likes the idea of stability, and dependability, because I certainly do not want to have to replace you down the road and spend more of my time going through the entire process again. 

Have you ever tried non-temp jobs? The reason I say that is because the temp agency is making some overhead off of your labor, often times those contracts are not always easy to buy out and there are other factors. 

*I will write more when I have more time.* But this is perspective...


----------



## theflame (Apr 12, 2014)

ancientone said:


> @thelostxin
> 
> I have no idea what your degree is in. None. I don't know what you want to do long term either. I agree that following your heart is important there's a great amount of satisfaction there.
> 
> ...


It's really hard to apply through regular jobs because they take months in getting back to me and temps find me something right away the next day and I need rent paid as soon as possible, that's why I take these temp jobs because I can make at least $300 a week quick to hold me over for the month. 

I've never had a full time job because I've never been given the chance even though every place knows I'm fully capable of holding a full time I don't know why they don't give me a chance. It pisses me off because I have a life I want to live. I'm not going to bounce around part time for the rest of my life.

I don't know how to explain on a resume that I've never been given the chance to have a full time job and I have to take whatever is offered to me until a full time thing gets back with me. If there are high incentives involved of course I'm going to do my extra best to get hired in. I just don't get some companies at all.


----------



## ancientone (Apr 7, 2013)

thelostxin said:


> It's really hard to apply through regular jobs because they take months in getting back to me and temps find me something right away the next day and I need rent paid as soon as possible, that's why I take these temp jobs because I can make at least $300 a week quick to hold me over for the month.


Patience and persistence as well as putting yourself out there will help. It'll take time, it won't happen over night but I do believe in you. 



thelostxin said:


> I've never had a full time job because I've never been given the chance even though every place knows I'm fully capable of holding a full time I don't know why they don't give me a chance. It pisses me off because I have a life I want to live. I'm not going to bounce around part time for the rest of my life.


If they've asked for a temp they are not obligated to give you a chance, *they are looking to fulfill a temporary need*. I don't think you should bounce around part time for the rest of your life. 



thelostxin said:


> I don't know how to explain on a resume that I've never been given the chance to have a full time job and I have to take whatever is offered to me until a full time thing gets back with me. If there are high incentives involved of course I'm going to do my extra best to get hired in. I just don't get some companies at all.


You don't explain that in a resume. You write a good cover letter, that could extinguish some potential concerns, and when you interview you make it very clear that you've made some mistakes, had some part time work, but are looking for an opportunity that is long term where you can apply your talents because you would like to make a difference. 

Additionally I would consider the fact that unless the temp agency agent explicitly states that it's a long term position, no matter what the opinion of the people who you interact with at the job site it most likely is a temporary position. I would screen each job and ask the question "Is it long term?" and if it's not contemplate the possibility of something long term coming up and whether or not you want to wait for it. 

Keep trying. I really understand that you're frustrated. I really do. But perspective is what matters now. It's hard to have a good one sometimes, but it matters because it WILL help your efforts.


----------



## theflame (Apr 12, 2014)

ancientone said:


> Patience and persistence as well as putting yourself out there will help. It'll take time, it won't happen over night but I do believe in you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate your thoughts. I hate working in a factory but that's all that's around here. I'm thinking about directly applying into a factory now that I've had at least a year's experience. I figure I'd get experience with a temp to say I had a background in it. Now that I've had enough, I think I can directly apply. It seems like to get directly hired into a factory people have to already know people.

I know one factory will notice me out there and when they do they will definitely get the best worker they've ever had, especially if they give me health insurance.


----------



## Vic (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes, but it's been fulltime work at each place. And I move because I choose to move. I think my current position is the first place that's felt like a long-term role, but it might also be that I'm in my early 30s and less inclined to hop around.

My strongest recommendation is if you can't find the work you want where you live, move to a place where you can find it. California's a fine place but can be expensive. But that's clearly my preference. You need to decide what is more important--your current home or your dream job--and sacrifice accordingly.


----------



## anarchitektur (Feb 11, 2011)

Where do you live, and what is your ideal side job?

Then I can at least tell you what _I_ would do in your shoes.


----------

